# Why don't goats have upper front teeth????



## RMADairyGoats

So why don't goats have upper front teeth in the front of their mouth? :whatgoat: I know they have them in the back of the mouth (believe me, I have had my finger bit several times :roll: ) Just wondering


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

I have often wondered the same thing--wonder how that evolved or did not evolve over evolution. Horses have upper teeth, so wonder why goats dont? 

lol-re the back teeth I have also had my finger shredded that way. The front ones are so innocent and "nibbly" then they turn their heads and OUCH! :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba

I had a baby chew on my finger..it didn't hurt so I just let him keep chewing....man once he got that finger in the back OUCH! :angry: but I couldn't be mad because of his adorable little face


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

It is like that so that they can grind up grass and plants. Here is an online article I found about it: http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/ ... rors_x.htm


----------



## Jessaba

neat article...thanks for sharing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thanks for sharing Tori :wink: Yep those back teeth sure are sharp! OUCH! :shocked:


----------



## Itchysmom

I just found out that cows don't have top teeth either! Or someone is pulling my leg on that one!


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Goats (like deer) are ruminants. Ruminating mammals include cattle, goats, sheep, giraffes, bison, moose, elk, yaks, water buffalo, deer, camels, alpacas, llamas, antelope, pronghorn, and nilgai.

These animals don't have top front teeth, but rather a hard "plate" which they use the bottom teeth to grind the food against the plate. This is of course called "chewing cud". 
Deer in the wild have to chew cud, so they find a peaceful secluded spot where they feel safe to do it.

If they had front top teeth they would be more like a horse and would not be considered a ruminant. 

Ruminants have 4 stomachs and their food has to be chewed before it advances into the next stomach chamber.
If they had front top teeth it would be harder for them to chew it 4 times. Horses only chew once (like us humans) and that is why they have front top teeth.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Very informative! Thanks Jesse! 

And I too have had my finger shredded when bitten -- youch! I'm already forming a scar on my left index finger where one of my littlest girls bit me when I tried to get her to take her herbal wormer... Man, I came Soooooo close to throwing her up on CL for that! Not her fault though -- she's just a little goatie that hates the herbal wormer (which is why I started the thread on how to get them to eat the darn stuff! lol)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thanks for the info Jesse! 


Mandara Farm said:


> And I too have had my finger shredded when bitten -- youch! I'm already forming a scar on my left index finger where one of my littlest girls bit me when I tried to get her to take her herbal


Wow she left a scar! OUCH! :doh: I bet that hurt! We had someone come here to buy goats and she had never owned them before and did not know about those evil back teeth and was letting them chew on her finger. One of them bit down and drew blood. I was really embarassed that one of my sweet goaties did that. So rude. :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Goats (like deer) are ruminants. Ruminating mammals include cattle, goats, sheep, giraffes, bison, moose, elk, yaks, water buffalo, deer, camels, alpacas, llamas, antelope, pronghorn, and nilgai.
> 
> These animals don't have top front teeth, but rather a hard "plate" which they use the bottom teeth to grind the food against the plate. This is of course called "chewing cud".
> Deer in the wild have to chew cud, so they find a peaceful secluded spot where they feel safe to do it.
> 
> If they had front top teeth they would be more like a horse and would not be considered a ruminant.
> 
> Ruminants have 4 stomachs and their food has to be chewed before it advances into the next stomach chamber.
> If they had front top teeth it would be harder for them to chew it 4 times. Horses only chew once (like us humans) and that is why they have front top teeth.


 Well said.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## jdblack97

Thanks for the info. I have been wondering about this since my daughter started showing 3 years ago :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats

Very interesting! Thanks for posting Lost Prairie!
M.


----------

